
Stripe adds OAuth support: Stripe Connect - jzieger2
https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-connect
======
hopeless
I'm loving the features that Stripe are throwing out (and I'm not even a
customer <insert obligatory call to come to Ireland>).

I imagine there's huge scope for using OAuth to open up the data for hosted
metrics, dashboards or other analysis tools. That, in turn, should open up the
market for such tools. I foresee a nice little ecosystem around Stripe. Well
done!

------
duiker101
Do this guys ever sleep? Nice to see they are doing great nice things. It will
be perfect when it will come to UK! (SOON RIGHT?)

~~~
thejosh
It's almost like they have a team of developers, each working on different
features!

Seriously, can't wait till this expands worldwide.

------
dreamdu5t
What are the security risks with this? Doesn't this open users up to giving
payment access to people who aren't qualified to handle access tokens?

------
anhangzhu
omg I love these guys.

------
recuter
Outstanding.

